# What did you use your knife for today?



## Empire (Aug 26, 2012)

A knife version of the "What did you use your flashlight for today" thread
I used my Mini-UMS for cutting waterproofing, (LAME)


----------



## Leoht (Aug 26, 2012)

I used my white Spyderco delica 4 to open two 800 kilogram box's of dark chocolate.


----------



## jumpin jackson (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi There
i used a spyderco lum tanto to open a bag of potatoes , over kill?


----------



## Stu_Travelbee (Aug 26, 2012)

Cleaned a lot of green beans with my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 today. Now time to can them up for winter.


----------



## n_hall (Aug 27, 2012)

only a paper weight.....


----------



## bobbar (Aug 27, 2012)

Cut some cardboard and opened packages


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Aug 27, 2012)

Cut up a pool cover with my all black serrated spyderco native beater.


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 28, 2012)

That would depend upon the knife. Used my SAK Midnight MAnager to tighten a screw in bathroom. Used my Spyderco serrated Cricket to open several boxes, and used my Bolt Action folder to cut up my grilled chicken while eating our last meal of the trip at our camper yesterday before we both went back to work from the summer break this week.


----------



## Launch Mini (Aug 28, 2012)

William Henry for opening the mail, cutting some bubble wrap to ship some sunglasses for repair, cutting tags off daughters new shirt, removed a sliver from my thumb.


----------



## Empire (Aug 29, 2012)

Bump so people can see this thread.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Aug 29, 2012)

Opened a letter with my Microtech Troodon D/E OTF , cleaned under my fingernails with my 30 y.o. bone handle Frost (Made in USA).


----------



## Empire (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr.Sun said:


> Opened a letter with my Microtech Troodon D/E OTF , cleaned under my fingernails with my 30 y.o. bone handle Frost (Made in USA).


I cleaned under my fingernails with a Troodon D/E BWAHAHA


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 30, 2012)

Opened a box with a new Dopp kit in it for my trip to see Washington DC soon.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Used my Wenger Soldier while repairing some blown mains fuses. All-metal knife...livin' on the edge 

Cheers


----------



## seed (Aug 30, 2012)

I used my Bark River Bravo 1 to slice overgrown squash for the chickens. They love the seeds, but won't peck through the skin to get to them.

Awesome knife!


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 30, 2012)

Leoht said:


> I used my white Spyderco delica 4 to open two 800 kilogram box's of dark chocolate.




2 x 800 kg chocolate!
Is this a typo or do you just LOVE chocolate?


----------



## HotWire (Aug 30, 2012)

I opened a pack of batteries to put one in the clock.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr.Sun said:


> Opened a letter with my Microtech Troodon D/E OTF , cleaned under my fingernails with my 30 y.o. bone handle Frost (Made in USA).



Frost is literally 2 miles from my parents home. They dont do any manufacturing there that I know of. 

Chris Reeve Small Left Hand Sebenza - Cut up beef jerky.

Strider SnG 3v- opened some wedding invites.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Aug 30, 2012)

Empire said:


> I cleaned under my fingernails with a Troodon D/E BWAHAHA


 Actually, that's the letter opener


----------



## Empire (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr.Sun said:


> Actually, that's the letter opener


I know, But I thought it was funny that we had the same knives and were doing the same things.


----------



## Obi one (Sep 3, 2012)

Opened a fedex box to get a knife out.....


----------



## redaudi (Sep 4, 2012)

benchmade 522 to clean fingernails.


----------



## think2x (Sep 5, 2012)

1. Used my DPX H.E.S.T. 2.0 to cut carpet and removed it from my daughters room to see if the hardwood underneath could be restored.

2. Used my Spydie Military to gut and skin a groundhog..................for the curious, it tastes like rabbit.


----------



## Empire (Sep 5, 2012)

think2x said:


> 1. Used my DPX H.E.S.T. 2.0 to cut carpet and removed it from my daughters room to see if the hardwood underneath could be restored.
> 
> 2. Used my Spydie Military to gut and skin a groundhog..................for the curious, it tastes like rabbit.


What does rabbit taste like ?


----------



## think2x (Sep 5, 2012)

Empire said:


> What does rabbit taste like ?



Groundhog. 

Seriously, groundhog is in the squirrel family and after a lot of reading I found it could be used in any recipe that calls for chicken. We have had a groundhog problem lately and living in town limits ruled out firearms so I've been getting some good use out of my Compound bow and Crossbow lately, 5 down and 2 to go. I'm not a fan of "killing for fun" so that and my own curiosity led to seeing what it tasted like.


----------



## Empire (Sep 5, 2012)

think2x said:


> Groundhog.
> 
> Seriously, groundhog is in the squirrel family and after a lot of reading I found it could be used in any recipe that calls for chicken. We have had a groundhog problem lately and living in town limits ruled out firearms so I've been getting some good use out of my Compound bow and Crossbow lately, 5 down and 2 to go. I'm not a fan of "killing for fun" so that and my own curiosity led to seeing what it tasted like.


Don't they carry diseases???????????????????


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 5, 2012)

think2x said:


> Used my Spydie Military to gut and skin a groundhog..................for the curious, it tastes like rabbit.





Whoa ......... That's how Jeffery Dahmer started out, just joking


----------



## Empire (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr.Sun said:


> Whoa ......... That's how Jeffery Dahmer started out, just joking


Who is he??????


----------



## think2x (Sep 5, 2012)

Empire said:


> Don't they carry diseases???????????????????



Extensive reading first always. (aka, I research everything to death!) Any disease that _may_ be carried doesn't survive the prep and cooking process.


----------



## Leoht (Sep 6, 2012)

GunnarGG said:


> 2 x 800 kg chocolate!
> Is this a typo or do you just LOVE chocolate?



No it's not a typo, I was dumping 1.6 tones of dark chocolate in to a melting kettle to be remolded. I am a confectioner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

Leoht said:


> No it's not a typo, I was dumping 1.6 tones of dark chocolate in to a melting kettle to be remolded. I am a confectioner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


STOP
NOW
IM GETTING HUNGRY
VERY HUNGRY


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

think2x said:


> Extensive reading first always. (aka, I research everything to death!) Any disease that _may_ be carried doesn't survive the prep and cooking process.


This thread is becoming WAY off topic
lets get back to topic.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 6, 2012)

Leoht said:


> No it's not a typo, I was dumping 1.6 tones of dark chocolate in to a melting kettle to be remolded. I am a confectioner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is truly amazing to see the variety of people who join CPF. Just goes to show, everyone needs light to see.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> It is truly amazing to see the variety of people who join CPF. Just goes to show, everyone needs light to see.


And knives to cut.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 6, 2012)

Empire said:


> And knives to cut.


Nah. Scissors sometimes suffice.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Nah. Scissors sometimes suffice.


SOMETIMES
But it ain't never practikool to be a karryin round sum sizzerz wit ya


----------



## think2x (Sep 6, 2012)

Empire said:


> This thread is becoming WAY off topic
> lets get back to topic.



Sorry about that but................you did ask.  

Today the only thing my Delica did was hold down my pocket, nothing fun today. :thumbsdow


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

think2x said:


> Sorry about that but................you did ask.
> 
> Today the only thing my Delica did was hold down my pocket, nothing fun today. :thumbsdow


My Troodon opened a box,
I think that counts


----------



## Leoht (Sep 6, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> It is truly amazing to see the variety of people who join CPF. Just goes to show, everyone needs light to see.



Well a flashlight is probably my most used tool at work, every time I peer inside a piece of machinery or tank I need a light. One of the most critical times was when I was lowered in to a two story high 12 metric ton chocolate tank to check the condition of the stirrer blades. Chocolate has an uncanny ability to absorb all light. The 140 lumen mini Mag I had in my mouth did not go far in there. 

My second most used tool would be my Spyderco Delica. Last night I only used it to dissect some chocolates to check the profile of the cream center deposit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edge (Sep 7, 2012)

Spyderco Manix is my working knife for dog training. I am training my young Bouvier in preparation for an IPO 1 title . My motivator is hot dogs and I am constantly opening packs of hot dogs.


----------



## Empire (Sep 9, 2012)

Used my ladybug to open some almonds


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 9, 2012)

used my Spyderco Serrated Native to cut a pool cover to get it into the recycling bin.
it sees daily use as a letter opener.


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 13, 2012)

Used the serrated edge on my Benchmade Mini-Grip to thin brush while surveying in the woods this week (someone didn't bring a machete).

And I'm sure I opened some bills with it too.


----------



## Light Mage (Sep 13, 2012)

Used my benchmade mini barrage to let the air out of those stupid packing bags that are in every package I get.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 13, 2012)

Opened another bill ........


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 13, 2012)

Spidey flipped the salmon on my charcoal bbq.
Used it to open a package. 
As much as self proclaimed purists hate serrations i love them.
I should have got my ESEE-5 with serrated edge, it never sees use either way though.
I'll get the 4 with.
But my ideal would be a serrated small sebenza.


----------



## BR101 (Sep 14, 2012)

I scooped up my Griptilian this morning. So far I opened about 4-5 boxes that came in the mail.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 14, 2012)

str8edge said:


> Spyderco Manix is my working knife for dog training. I am training my young Bouvier in preparation for an IPO 1 title . My motivator is hot dogs and I am constantly opening packs of hot dogs.


That's awful! Couldn't you just let them go inside to cool down? You don't need to cut them open just because they get hot.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 14, 2012)

Used my Benchmade 915 to pry a fried security camera from it's ceiling dome.


----------



## SATCOM (Oct 12, 2012)

So far today, opened two boxes and carefully cut a splinter out of my left thumb.


----------



## tam17 (Oct 19, 2012)

Used my V'nox Mini Champ GITD to open the envelope of an electricity bill that arrived today. No big deal, its main blade is convexed and razor sharp.

Cheers


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2012)

While back, used my med. Gerber Paraframe to carefully remove a big scab from my toe.

(Let's just say one of the "joys" of living an active lifestyle, and leave it at that. )


----------



## shrapnelwound (Oct 21, 2012)

I used my benchmade griptillian (tan model with navy seal logo on blade) to open some pizza packaging.


----------



## think2x (Oct 21, 2012)

Used my ZT0350 to lance a slightly swollen spider bite on my sons leg.


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 21, 2012)

think2x said:


> Used my ZT0350 to lance a slightly swollen spider bite on my sons leg.



Put some Puracyn on that and he'll be good as new in no time.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2012)

Used my Gerber medium Paraframe to turn a couple of old V-neck undershirts into larger V-necks by cutting down from the lowest point of the "V." The shirts still fit, but the "V" was too tight. Right around my throat. I hate that. Why throw away otherwise perfectly good undershirts? So, made them less choke-enhancing.

Couple of days back I used my SOG Micron II to cut apart a large apple. The blade was fine, but the rear drop in the handle made it a pain to use during that cutting task.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 11, 2012)

Used the small Seb to make cuts into a car air freshener pack.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2012)

I hate using Krazy Glue. Yeah, it works as described and gets the job done. But what a pain if you get any on your fingers.

A couple of days back I used the main edge on my SOG Micron II to scrape some dried Krazy Glue from the side of my index finger. Did a great job. Not even a drop of blood from the razor-sharp edge that I put on it.


----------



## short1uk (Dec 7, 2012)

This was last week but anyway, 

My parents have a holiday home in St Asaph in North Wales and the river broke its bank and flooded the site with 4ft of water. We couldnt get close to see the damage other than go down this extremely steep and muddy hillside behind the caravan. I managed to get down after falling and sliding down (it was that steep) but on the way out I got to a point where I literally could not move as I would have fallen about 25ft down the hill. So I took my Buck Knife Redpoint out and stabbed it in the ground. Using my knife I then pulled myself up the hill bit at a time until I was lay flat on my stomach at the top of the hill. The knife was completely covered in mud and grass but it saved me from falling back down the hill. With the ground being so wet and muddy I could ram the knife in my hand right in to the mud and it was an excellent anchor to pull myself up the hill with.So glad I took it with me!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2012)

Used the tip of my SOG Micron II to pry out a couple of nearly dead AA batteries from an old tape-recorder.


----------



## nbp (Dec 11, 2012)

To poke my finger.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just cut the rope with my small Sebenza to remove the Christmas tree from the truck.


----------



## trainingwolves (Dec 16, 2012)

I used my Cold Steel Extra-Large Voyager to kill a deer. . . Haha. :santa: No, I used it to open my Nitecore MH40's shipping packaging.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2012)

*Just used my knife for something really enjoyable!*

Pried the logo off of my new computer, a Phantom 410, with the tip of my SOG Micron II. It was assembled by a company called iBuyPower. (More like uBuyHeadaches.) Their big thing is an internet business in which they assemble custom computers for customers. All they do is take components made by others and toss them into a case. Without even testing to see if everything works properly. Got a defective video card with my new computer. (And it wasn't a cheap one.) Called up iBuyPower, they absolutely refused to help. (Even though my new comp. is still under their warranty.) Completely rude and unprofessional customer service. 

Left a longer review on Yelp. Will be contacting the Better Business Bureau Monday morning. The two other reviews on Yelp are just as gushing with praise as mine. Shows how short-sighted companies can be. Guaranteed those negative reviews are going to cost these scumbags some money. And a heck of a lot more than what that video card cost.

It was just *so* very satisfying prying their little plastic logo off of *MY* computer. Looks _much_ better now.


----------



## nbp (Dec 29, 2012)

Cut some steak with my ZT0551. We had lunch catered in at work yesterday for our end of the year meeting, and needed to cut some meat.


----------



## lifeissomething (Jan 3, 2013)

Yesterday -- Sog Twitch XL -- Can Opener . 

It wasn't good for the blade, but it was surprisingly functional. Cut though aluminum as easily as... something not metal. I didn't want to run to the store for a new can opener when the one I own will turn up anyway.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 4, 2013)

lifeissomething said:


> Yesterday -- Sog Twitch XL -- Can Opener .
> 
> It wasn't good for the blade, but it was surprisingly functional. Cut though aluminum as easily as... something not metal. I didn't want to run to the store for a new can opener when the one I own will turn up anyway.



Always a good idea to keep a P-51 or P-38 in the junk drawer, just in case.


----------



## gilmanstauffer12 (Jan 9, 2013)

Used it to cut boxes at work wow they work me hard!!!!


----------



## chaoss (Jan 13, 2013)

Used my CRK 'zaan to cut up a few burlap bags for frost/freeze protection of plants & water pipes.


----------



## Frijid (Feb 27, 2013)

open a bag of dry food for the cats. and to also trim my fingernails.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 3, 2013)

Strider SJ75s to cut a cigar. Actually it's been cutting quite a few of those lately. Very adept at assisting with living the good life.


----------



## hombreluhrs (Mar 3, 2013)

A easier question to answer would be "What didn't I use my knife for today "


----------



## Graham Sylvia (Mar 3, 2013)

I used my Buck omni-hunter in blaze orange to gut & skin a fallow deer for the freezer.


----------



## think2x (Mar 3, 2013)

Used my Spyderco Military to slice up some potatos to make homemade potato chips.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 3, 2013)

I use my small Seb to open the mail. 
the other day it saw use skinning the wiresi used for my hellfighter


----------



## High Lander (Mar 3, 2013)

Used my Alox Farmer to scribe out some timber I was sawing to make a hen house


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 4, 2013)

Grabbed the Cryos 1555TI to slice open a bag of de-icer for the 3" of snow we just got. I can't shovel yet due to hand surgery :sigh:


----------



## 42 (Mar 11, 2013)

Used my BM Volli to open a box that had Kershaw OD-1 in it. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2013)

Used the scissors on my Victorinox SAK Compact model to cut the cheap watch free of it's zip-tie holding it in place on the cheaper plastic display box, after buying it.

Not bad for just under $11. But I'm realistic regarding what I can expect from it. The watch is going to be my beater because I seriously got fed up with the big, ugly, digital quartz Adidas monstrosity I had been using as my beater.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 7, 2013)

Used my Sebenza to free my new gopro black from the box 

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------

